# Where's Northey?



## LeeLee (May 25, 2013)

Coooo-eeee Alan, we miss you.  Hope you're OK.


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2013)

Hi lee lee I emailed him as was concerned about him, he has some personal issues at the moment, ones I won't divulge as not my place x


----------



## LeeLee (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Steff.


----------



## Tina63 (May 25, 2013)

Hope you're ok Alan, please remember we are all here if you need us.  The place isn't the same without you!

Take care.

Tina xx


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My mum was taken seriously ill a couple of nights ago and it's unlikely she will survive the week unfortunately.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 25, 2013)

Awwww sorry to hear that Alan *hug*


----------



## LeeLee (May 25, 2013)

So sorry to hear that Alan.  Will be thinking of you.  (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## AJLang (May 26, 2013)

Alan I am so very sorry to hear this.  Sending you my best wishes and love x


----------



## Barb (May 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone. My mum was taken seriously ill a couple of nights ago and it's unlikely she will survive the week unfortunately.



So sorry to hear this. Sending support at this very difficult time.


----------



## Mossey (May 26, 2013)

Alan. Really sorry to hear about your mother. (((((hugs))))). Thinking of you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone. My mum was taken seriously ill a couple of nights ago and it's unlikely she will survive the week unfortunately.



Sending you my best wishes Alan and hoping your mum has a peaceful final journey. (((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## gail1 (May 26, 2013)

alan thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Rivki061 (May 26, 2013)

Alan I've only just seen this,I am so sorry to hear what about your mum.
   Sending you lots of good wishes and my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## bev (May 26, 2013)

Alan,

Really sad to hear your news. I do hope you can be with your mum and that she finds comfort having her family around her. Bev x


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2013)

I'd like to send my best wishes to you and your Mum.

Take care Alan.


----------



## teapot8910 (May 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Alan, my thoughts are with you and your family xx


----------



## robofski (May 26, 2013)

Sorry to read this Alan, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Cleo (May 26, 2013)

really sorry to hear this alan.  sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 26, 2013)

Thinking of you and your mum Al, 

Take care,

Ross.


----------



## KateR (May 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news Alan. Thinking of you. (((hugs)))


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 26, 2013)

Hi Alan,

Only just seen this thread. Very sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you and your Mum & remember we're all here for you if & when you want to speak. Take care & look after yourself. xx


----------



## Cat1964 (May 26, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family Northey ((((hugs))))


----------



## Highlander (May 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your sad news.  Our thoughts are with you.

Take care.


----------



## Donald (May 26, 2013)

Sorry for your mother Alan Thoughts are with you at this time


----------



## delb t (May 26, 2013)

Hope you are OK Alan - you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## Redkite (May 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear your sad news Alan.  Hope your Mum is comfortable.  xx


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Alan.  Hope your Mum is comfortable.  xx



Thank you everyone. My mum is comfortable and not in any pain. She is being well looked after in the care home.


----------



## ypauly (May 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Thank you everyone. My mum is comfortable and not in any pain. She is being well looked after in the care home.



Thoughts and prayers are with you and your mother Alan.


----------



## am64 (May 26, 2013)

snding you and your mum all the best wishes x


----------



## Flutterby (May 26, 2013)

Oh Alan, I'm so sorry to hear this.  Lots of love and hugs.xx


----------



## newbs (May 26, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you.


----------



## Dizzydi (May 26, 2013)

Hi Alan, I'm thinking of you at this sad time. I hope your mum stays comfortable and pain free. I'm sending you my love and keeping you in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Casper (May 27, 2013)

Best wishes for you and your mum, xx


----------



## FM001 (May 27, 2013)

Stay strong Northie


----------



## lucy123 (May 27, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this Alan - thinking of you at such a sad time.


----------



## MeganN (May 27, 2013)

Soo sorry Alan ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## cazscot (May 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this, Alan thinking of you are your mum (((hugs))) x


----------



## Newtothis (May 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Alan; your family are in my thoughts and prayers, Amanda xx


----------



## rachelha (May 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, thinking of you and your mum.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2013)

Ach Alan, so sorry to heat about your Mam.    

Sending you and your family, my love and kind regards, xxxx


----------



## shirl (May 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear this news Northey you and your mum are in my thoughts,
take care,

Shirl


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2013)

Hope everything ok Alan.


----------



## David H (May 27, 2013)

My prayers are with you, sorry to hear your news.


----------



## NiVZ (May 28, 2013)

Only just seen this.  Thinking of you Alan.  Take care.


----------



## spiritfree (May 29, 2013)

Alan, I have only just read your post. I am sending you and your mom prayers and lots of hugs. You are always here for us. Now it is our turn to be here for you.


----------



## muddlethru (May 30, 2013)

like others I've just seen your news. With a son like you I'm sure your Mum will be feeling so much better. Thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## Tina63 (May 31, 2013)

I was so sorry to read your news Alan.  I too have only just caught up with the forum and this thread.  There's not a lot I can add to what has already been said but you are in my thoughts at this very difficult time.  Take all the time you need, but also remember to take care of yourself as best you can at the moment. 

I do hope your mum remains comfortable and pain free, it certainly sounds like she is being well cared for, which at least brings some comfort.

Sending you and your family much love at this very difficult time.

Tina xxx


----------



## Twitchy (May 31, 2013)

I've only just seen this...Alan, I'm so sorry. (((((hugs))))) You & your mum are in my thoughts & prayers, I hope you know we're all thinking of you & here if you need us. Xxxxxx


----------

